# Climbing Methods for Lock-on Stands



## WarrenWomack (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been writing a monthly column in the Bayou Bucks Magazine (a state wide magazine created by http://www.bayoubucks.com/forum/index.php) since it's birth two years ago. 

I've been getting some questions about my light weight and portable climbing methods, so I took the time to make a video clip for a visual demonstration. It's actually a visual & audio extension to my column in the September 2013 issue and the "part 2" follow up for the up coming October issue. 

As basic as it is, I thought my GON family might fine it interesting and hopefully helpful.

I'm more comfortable sitting behind a deer telling the kill story in front of a video camera than I am doing something like this, so don't judge me too hard. LOL


----------



## deadend (Sep 13, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2013)

Enjoyed that Thanks!


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 13, 2013)

Great video Warren thanks for sharing! What brand of climbing gaffs do you use? or what is a good brand for the money to go with?

Thanks!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 13, 2013)

Where can you find a loc on that only weighs 6 1/2 lbs.?  I've never seen one that light.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2013)

Good job Mr Warren. I that drill and Loc-on change my hunting style big time for bow hunting. I can climb just about any tree out there. A lot of deer and a few pig have fallen to that combination. Thank you. David said hi. Mike


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 13, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> Great video Warren thanks for sharing! What brand of climbing gaffs do you use? or what is a good brand for the money to go with?
> 
> Thanks!



I've had the spurs in the video since the early 80's and don't remember the brand. But, in my opinion Klein makes the best for climbing because of their off-set gaffs. It's seems to be impossible to cut out when climbing with them. I've climbed with the shorter pole gaffs and the longer tree gaffs and both will work. No matter how long they are they will only penetrate the tree so deep. The advantage of the pole gaffs are your foot will have contact with the tree which gives you better balance and a more secure feeling. The tree gaffs are better for trees that have vines and are irregular shaped but there is no foot contact with the tree making it possible to pivot on the gaffs. But, it doesn't take long to become comfortable and confident with them. 



Hunting 4 Him said:


> Where can you find a loc on that only weighs 6 1/2 lbs.?  I've never seen one that light.



I don't think that you can anymore. My stand is one of the original Lock-On Limit that I replaced a original Lock-On Windwalker that was 5 3/4 pounds. The newer Lock-On stands that were made are heavier and from what I understand are no longer made or offered.



dm/wolfskin said:


> Good job Mr Warren. I that drill and Loc-on change my hunting style big time for bow hunting. I can climb just about any tree out there. A lot of deer and a few pig have fallen to that combination. Thank you. David said hi. Mike



Hey Mike, I've been keeping up with all those kills too. Tell David I said hi back to him. From the pictures that I've seen he's about grown now.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 13, 2013)

Really good video. Thanks for sharing it with us. I made my own wood pecker drill, but have yet to use it. I may get it out and try it this season.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 14, 2013)

Very good video.


----------



## Rod in SC (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive been using the woodpecker drill since about 1992.  I love mine and I can be 18-20 feet in about 8 minutes.  Ive found that the tip breaks more when you use it in a hard tree and you are drilling too fast when the collar/stop hits the tree.  The starter tip gets a good bite in the harder wood and when the collar hits the tree and stops it just pops the tip right off. 
Now I just go slow at the end of 
the hole and sometimes back and forth a quarter turn both ways to be sure the tips not in new wood when the bit stops.  
Great video!!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 16, 2013)

Very good Vid. Mr. Warren. Enjoyed it.RC


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty neat video never have hunted that way used screw in steps but not a drill and bolt. Always learn something new thanks for sharing


----------



## frankwright (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice job on the video.

I am trying the climbing harness this year also.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 16, 2013)

enjoyed that. thanks good job.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the positive comments. 



frankwright said:


> Nice job on the video.
> 
> I am trying the climbing harness this year also.



I can't say enough about the rock climbing harness. It's my firm belief that it's absolutely best way to insure your safety when hunting from a tree stand. They're inexpensive, very comfortable to wear and extremely light. The tether is never in the way and you can pretty much shoot 360 degrees. If you fall you're going to be facing the tree in a sitting position and it's easy to self rescue and return to the stand.  The guy that introduced me to one last summer has some interesting video clips on his YouTube channel. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/cbigbear1/videos 

He has a clip that shows how he uses one Lone Wolf tree stick to climb and hang his stand. And, another one showing simulated falls.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 17, 2013)

WarrenWomack said:


> The guy that introduced me to one last summer has some interesting video clips on his YouTube channel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/cbigbear1/videos
> 
> He has a clip that shows how he uses one Lone Wolf tree stick to climb and hang his stand. And, another one showing simulated falls.



I like his videos. I have watched a couple of them before when I was (still am) thinking about getting a rock climbing harness. He is obviously a very good climber and feels very safe and comfortable in his harness.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. Womack, Thanks for the tutorial, ordered by EZ Kut and picked up some Grade 8 bolts.  Cant wait to try them, also spoke with Mike (dm/wolfskin) who sung your praises.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the idea of using the woodpecker drill. I just don't think it would be real safe for my big behind to stand on 3/8" bolts. This is a great post though, thanks mr Womack


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 17, 2013)

Great job on the video. I've heard of this method, but there's nothing like seeing it in  application.


----------



## Longbowwally (Sep 18, 2013)

Really enjoyed the video Warren. Good to see you going strong...Hope you have a great season...


----------



## frankwright (Sep 18, 2013)

His video on the Alpine test convinced me to try the Climbers Harness.

I think you have a better chance of self rescue than hanging like an upside down turtle in the road.


----------



## Cbigbear (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr. Warren turned me on to this thread.  Figured I'd post this link it may help someone with their harness setup.

http://www.bayoubucks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63409

I'm not on here much, but if any of you guys need help or have questions my email is blandry51@yahho.com.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like it would be really easy to hang upside down from that harness.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 19, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Looks like it would be really easy to hang upside down from that harness.



Marty, just the opposite. It would take a huge effort to hang upside down. You actually hang in a natural sitting position.  Rock climbers trust their lives with it at outrageous heights and conditions. It's the perfect answer to the needs of a tree stand user in regards to safety with freedom of movement.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 19, 2013)

I tried to look up EZ Cut Hand Drill and the web page will not come up. Where can you buy one??


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 19, 2013)

Allen Oliver said:


> I tried to look up EZ Cut Hand Drill and the web page will not come up. Where can you buy one??



Try :

http://ezkutproducts.com/products.php 

I ordered one on earlier this week and have been trying to reach them by phone with on luck.  Sure hope they're still in business.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 19, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> Try :
> 
> http://ezkutproducts.com/products.php
> 
> I ordered one on earlier this week and have been trying to reach them by phone with on luck.  Sure hope they're still in business.



Sleep tonight. Mine came in today!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 21, 2013)

I did a good share of climbing when I was younger and have hung from those harness more times than I can count and as they said before, it's hard to get upside down. The only time I ever had it happen my spotter wasnt working the rope correctly and I ended up with it wrapped around my leg. With a safety strap you won't have enough excess to get wrapped up.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks for sharing lots of good information


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2013)

A mighty fine production Mr. Warren! I'll give you an Oscar for that one. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 1, 2013)

That harness video has the newer loc-on-limit stand shown in it.  They are not super comfortable, but very stable and are really pretty good size for their weight.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 1, 2013)

Love this thread!  Got my eye on that EZ KUT drill.  And this sealed the deal for my switch to a rock climbing harness.  Thanks for taking the time to produce and share your video!!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 1, 2013)

I used my drill & bolts, lock-on Limit stand and rock climbing harness to kill my 272nd bowkill (#97 with a recurve) this morning. It was only the 7th time in 45 years of bowhunting to kill one on the first day of the season.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 2, 2013)

WarrenWomack said:


> I used my drill & bolts, lock-on Limit stand and rock climbing harness to kill my 272nd bowkill (#97 with a recurve) this morning. It was only the 7th time in 45 years of bowhunting to kill one on the first day of the season.[/URL]



You're starting to get the hang of this.  

Most impressive!!


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 2, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## sga (Oct 6, 2013)

Is the loc-on limit made anymore? Their website said they are not being made this year. If not is there another brand that's comparable as far as weight and price go?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 6, 2013)

I would recommend calling them.  I got a Limit a few years back and the customer service was great.  They may have a few stuck back somewhere.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 10, 2016)

Had a blast with the fine video & good info packed into this thread. Thanks for posting.


----------

